
Software suite for nation wide pre-collage tests in Finland - TBF-RnD
https://github.com/digabi/
======
TBF-RnD
Being the birthplace of MySQL and Linux, naturally it's open source. Question
is the math editor good enough?

test editor here: [http://digabi.github.io/rich-text-
editor/](http://digabi.github.io/rich-text-editor/)

Finnish education have gotten good scores internationally and ease of testing
and administration speaks for digitalization. Still isn't the cognitive
context switch caused by looking through menus to high for such a stressfull
setting?

(article in swedish) [https://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2018/04/05/oro-over-
digitala-...](https://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2018/04/05/oro-over-digitala-
studentprov-i-matte-jag-har-raknat-pa-papper-hela-mitt-liv)

